# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Διπολική διαταραχή >  Λιθιο-βάρος-παρενέργειες

## [email protected]

Καλησπέρα !! Είμαι 30 ετών έχω διαγνωστεί με διπολικη διαταραχή εδώ και 3 χρόνια έχω πάρει αγωγη στο παρελθόν την οποία έχω σταμάτησει καιρο τώρα )! Πριν λιγες μερες Ο γιατρός μου έδωσε λιθιο το οποίο και ”φοβάμαι” να πάρω λόγο παρενεργειών και ειδικά από θέμα κιλών ! Θα εκτιμούσα αν κάποιος που το παίρνει αρκετό καιρό μου έλεγε την εμπειρία του ! Ευχαριστώ !

----------


## Doyouknowdewey

Το παιρνα για 3 μηνες. Λενε οτι ειναι το καλυτερο σταθεροποιητικο. Θελει επιπεδα φαρμακου καθε μηνα νομιζω. Ειχα κι εγω τις ιδιες ανησυχιες ως προς τη τοξικοτητα του κι ετσι ο doc μου εγραψε κατι αντιεπιληπτικα τα οποια εχουν ελαχιστες μικροπαρενεργειες και εκαναν δουλεια (3 χρονια τωρα που τα παιρνω). Απτην εμπειρια μου με αυτα, ο οργανισμος μου ειναι μεν σταθερος ωστε να μην προκυψει σοβαρο επεισοδιο αλλα υπαρχουν ανεκτες μικροδιακυμανσεις που δε κρατουν πολυ και πρεπει να μαθεις να τις διαχειριζεσαι με υπομονη. Δεν υπαρχει καμια ελπιδα διχως φαρμακα στη διπολικη αν θες ποιοτητα ζωης. Ρωτησε το γιατρο σου.

----------


## [email protected]

Είναι λίγο και η άρνηση νομίζω που με κάνει να μην θέλω να τα πάρω !! Έχω διάγνωση από 5 διαφορετικούς γιατρούς και ακόμα έχω αμφιβολίες ! Αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά και τα ρίχνω στους άλλους γύρο μου ! Θα κάνω μια προσπάθεια να τα πάρω με πόνο καρδιάς 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Doyouknowdewey

Κανε τη προσπαθεια που ειπες κι ολα θα πανε καλα. Τζαμπα θα παιδευτεις αν παραμεινεις διχως φαρμακο και θα χασεις χρονο οπου τωρα θα ναι δημιουργικος πλεον. Να χεις εμπιστοσυνη στο γιατρο αρχικα και μετα που θα χεις περασει απ τη περιπετεια θα τον παραδεκτεις και θα πεις ευτυχως που εδρασα νωρις.ευτυχως η διπολικη ειναι κατι πολυ απλο ως αντιμετωπιση και η ιατρικη την διερευνησε πολυ σχολαστικα με επιτυχια.καλη αρχη

----------


## [email protected]

Ευχαριστώ πολύ !! Να σαι καλά 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jaded Future

Γιατί λίθιο?
Δεν έχει άσχημες παρενέργειες και θεωρείται πια ξεπερασμένο?

Doyouknowdewey, τι φάρμακα παίρνεις τώρα που είσαι 3 χρόνια σε σταθερή φάση?

----------


## [email protected]

Μου είχαν δώσει και abilify το οποίο δεν πήρα ! Δεν έχω εμπιστοσύνη σε κανένα γιατρό και προβληματίζομαι ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jaded Future

Κι εγώ Abilify παίρνω.. Θεωρείται το πιο ελαφρύ από τα αντιψυχωσικά.
Σε συνδιασμό με Lamictal και Tranxene.

Δεν το πήρες παρότι ο γιατρός σου είπε να το πάρεις?
Γιατί δεν δοκιμάζεις σταθεροποιητικό?
Η εμπιστοσύνη στο γιατρό σου είναι πολύ σημαντική στη σχέση σας. Διαφορετικά δεν μπορείς να βοηθηθείς από κανέναν τους..

----------


## [email protected]

Δεν έχω κάποιον στανταρ γιατρό . 
Σε όποιον πάω μέσα σε μισή ώρα έχει κάνει διάγνωση και μου φαίνεται περίεργο ! 
Με έχουν διαγνώσει και με ένα φάσμα τις διπολικης όπου οι φάσεις εναλλάσσονται πιο γρήγορα ! Μπορεί ανα μήνα η και λιγότερο ! Γενικά είμαι κυκλοθυμική και φοβάμαι μήπως κάνουν λάθος 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jaded Future

Γιατί λες ότι κάνουν λάθος?
Θα έπρεπε να έχεις έναν στάνταρ γιατρό που θα σε παρακολουθεί εβδομαδιαίως (και να κάνετε και ψυχοθεραπεία, πέρα από το να βρείτε το σωστό συνδυασμό φαρμάκων).
Μπορεί να έχεις την rapid cycle bipolar disorder, που κάνεις συχνά επεισόδια που εναλλάσσονται γρήγορα.

----------


## Jaded Future

Κι εγώ είχα πάρει παραπάνω με το Zyprexa σε σχέση με το Abilify.

----------


## [email protected]

Πρόσφατα έχασα 17 με κόπο δεν αντέχω να πάρω πίσω ούτε μισό !! Βάζουν κιλά όλα και σίγουρα ;; 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jaded Future

> Πήρες πολλά κιλά;


Όχι πάρα πολλά... Γύρω στα 10 με Zyprexa, έπεσα 4-5 με το Abilify.

----------


## imadreamer

εμενα ο γιατρος μου πε οτι με το abilify δεν θα βαλω κιλα !γιατι εχω θεμα μεγαλο με αυτο ψυχωση.....και ηταν κ ο λογος που εκοψα το zyprexa μου το δινανε κ το φτυνα.

----------


## [email protected]

Και εγώ ψύχωση το ίδιο δεν θέλω να βάλω ούτε μισό κιλό ! Και τώρα με το λιθιο αυτό κάνω ! Αδειάζω τις κάψουλες και τις πίνω ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Constantly curious

> Είναι λίγο και η άρνηση νομίζω που με κάνει να μην θέλω να τα πάρω !! Έχω διάγνωση από 5 διαφορετικούς γιατρούς και ακόμα έχω αμφιβολίες ! Αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά και τα ρίχνω στους άλλους γύρο μου ! Θα κάνω μια προσπάθεια να τα πάρω με πόνο καρδιάς 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Αν επιτρεπεται ... γιατι αλλάζεις γιατρους ? (αισθανεσαι πως δεν γινεσαι κατανοητη ?) σε τι δοσολογια σου συνεστησε το λιθιο ? υπαρχουν 2 σκευασματα στο εμποριο νομιζω, θυμασαι ποιο ακριβως σου προτεινε ? Καθε ψυχιατρος που ενδιαφερεται για μια καλη και ολοκληρωμενη εκτιμηση χρειαζεται 3 τουλαχιστον συνεδριες αντε να πω 5 και σιγουρα εναν ασθενη προθυμο να του πει τα παντα. Αν για παραδειγμα αποκρυπτω συμπτωματα για τα οποια ντρεπομαι μπορει να μου χορηγηθει λαθος αγωγη για λαθος διαγνωση.

Εχω αλλαξει γιατρο αλλά με κριτηριο πως δεν προχωρουσε η ιατρικη μας σχεση, η νοσος μου, και δεν με καλυπτε η αγωγη. Οταν πηγα στον επομενο καταλαβα πως επαιζε καθοριστικο ρολο το οτι δεν ενιωθα ανετα να μιλησω για ολο το φασμα του τι μου συνεβαινε. 

Εχει μεγαλη σημασια το πως νιωθεις με τον εκαστοτε γιατρο, ποσο χρονο του δινεις, ποσο ανοιγεσαι και πως βλεπεις το ζητημα αγωγη (φαρμακα). 

Αν φοβασαι τις παρενεργειες των φαρμακων λογικο ειναι να αποφευγεις καποιες μερες τη ληψη τους, αυτο με τη σειρα του δεν δινει αποτελεσμα και στα καπακια αναρωτιεσαι αν ο γιατρος ειναι μουφα.

----------


## [email protected]

Δεν κρύβω ποτέ πράγματα απ το γιατρό ! Αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα μου ότι νιώθω ότι μιλάμε άλλη γλώσσα ! 
Ακόμα και τις ουσίες που λέω πως έκανα χρήση δεν τις γνωρίζουν . 
Από τη στιγμή που κανένας ”δεν χρειάζεται” δεύτερη συνεδρία και στη μισή ώρα μου δίνει φάρμακο όχι δεν τον εμπιστεύομαι ! 
Όλοι αυτο κάνουν με αποτέλεσμα να γυρνάω τους γιατρούς 

Μου έδωσε 2 κάψουλες των 300mg milithin

----------


## Constantly curious

Στη μισή ώρα κατευθείαν αγωγή ναι είναι ύποπτο αλλά φαντάζομαι του εξιστορησες το ιστορικό σου. Τι εχεις λάβει για ποσό διάστημα κτλ. Αν του είπες απλά τι συμβαίνει και κατευθείαν χορήγησε μόνο αγωγή λογικότατο να μπερδευτείς γιατί εχεις λάβει και άλλες διαγνώσεις όπως έγραψες. Εφόσον δεν κρύβεις τίποτα και είσαι ειλικρινεστατη για το τι σου συμβαίνει μπορώ μονο να υποθέσω πως δεν έχεις βρει τον κατάλληλο θεραποντα. Σου εύχομαι σύντομα να βρεις για να νιώσεις πάνω από όλους και όλα εσύ καλύτερα!!!

----------


## Jaded Future

Εγώ μετά από 3μιση χρόνια στον ίδιο, ο οποίος έκανε βέβαια σχεδόν 2 χρόνια να καταλάβει ότι έχω διπολική, πήγα σε άλλον για 2η γνώμη.. πλήρης απογοήτευση (και πήγα συστημένος σε και καλά καλό γιατρό).
Μου φάνηκε απόμακρος και λίγος, ούτε χειραψία δεν ήθελε να κάνουμε, με το ζόρι έδωσε το χέρι του. Ο δικός μου με περιμένει με απλωμένο το χέρι.
Η όλη εμπειρία μου επιβεβαίωσε απλά ότι ο δικός μου είναι ένας πολύ καλός γιατρός και ψυχοθεραπευτής.
Προσωπικά, σχεδόν φοβήθηκε με το ιστορικό μου όταν του το διάβασα και το μόνο που μου είπε ήταν να ακολουθήσω την αγωγή του γιατρού μου.
Για μένα, δοκίμασε διάφορους και προσπάθησε να βρεις κάποιον που σε εμπνέει να ανοιχτείς και να μιλήσεις για τα πάντα μαζί του..

----------


## [email protected]

Αυτό κάνω ψάχνω!! Το περίεργο είναι είναι ανοιχτή μαζί τους μιλάω πολύ λέω μόνο την αλήθεια εννοείτε ούτε κρύβω πράγματα κ όλοι οι γιατροί που έχω πάει μέχρι σήμερα καλησπέρα φάρμακο και τα λέμε σε ένα μήνα ! 

Το χειρότερο όλων είναι ότι οι δικοι μου νομίζουν ότι αποφεύγω τη θεραπεία ! 
Ενώ στην πραγματικότητα δεν έχω εμπιστευτεί κάποιον ακόμα για να ξεκηνισω ! 
Σκέφτομαι ένα λάθος φάρμακο μην κάνει μεγαλύτερο “κακό“ απ ότι καλό ! 
Ακόμα και για τη διάγνωση αμφιβάλω :/ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jaded Future

Μάλιστα.. γιατί αμφιβάλεις για τη διάγνωση? Δεν κάνεις ups and downs ανά χρονικά διαστήματα?
Τώρα σε τι φάση βρίσκεσαι?

Από αυτά που έχω καταλάβει από γιατρούς και διάβασμα online, το λίθιο είναι ξεπερασμένο και η νέα συνιστώμενη μέθοδος είναι αντιψυχωσικό + σταθεροποιητής.

----------


## [email protected]

Έχω ναι εναλλάσσονται συχνά όμως! 

Εδώ και 4 χρόνια όμως ζω σε άρρωστο περιβάλλον και δεν μπορώ να κρίνω! Μπορεί να κάνω από αντίδραση πολλά πράγματα και ένα μέρος τις προσωπικότητας μου να είναι έτσι ! 

Οι γιατροί δεν φτάνουν ποτέ (ακόμα και να τους πω τι περνάω) πιο βαθιά στο θέμα ! 
Δεν αισθάνομαι ότι με ξέρει ο κάθε ένας σε 40 λεπτά για να κρίνει τι φάρμακα θα πάρω και αν θα πάρω 


Αν όμως πραγματικά υπάρχει θα έλεγα ότι μετά από μια περίοδο μανίας σαν να πέφτω σιγά σιγά

----------


## Jaded Future

Πόσο συχνά? Μήνες? Εβδομάδες?

Το περιβάλλον όταν λες άρρωστο? Δεν νομίζω ότι επηρεάζει πια, ότι ζημιά ήταν να κάνει την έχει ήδη κάνει, όπως και το δικό μου πιστεύω..
Μα το όλο θέμα επηρεάζει την προσωπικότητά σου. Τα συναισθήματά σου, τις αντιδράσεις σου κτλ.

Δεν μου είπες σε τι φάση βρίσκεσαι τώρα? Ανεβασμένη να μαντέψω? Φοβάσαι μη πέσεις ψυχολογικά?

Για να περάσουν πιο βαθιά στο θέμα πρέπει να κάνεις εβδομαδιαία ψυχοθεραπεία.. Έτσι με μια συνεδρία δεν μπορούν να κάνουν και πολλά.
Αυτοί προφανώς απλά σου γράφουν αυτά που πιστεύουν πιο σωστά για αυτά που τους περιγράφεις, που απ ότι φαίνεται ταιριάζουν σε συμπτώματα διπολικής.

----------


## [email protected]

Νομίζω το πάνω κρατάει πιο πολύ ! Δηλαδή 1 μήνα κάτω πολύ και 3 πάνω ! Με ακριβώς όλα τα χαρακτηριστικά θα έλεγα ! 

Εννοείτε πως θέλει παρά πάνω συνεδρίες για να γίνει αυτό αλλά όταν μου δίνει τα φάρμακα και μου λέει τα λέμε σε ένα μήνα δεν βγάζω άκρη ! Ούτε νομίζω πρέπει να το ζητήσω εγώ ! 

Πραγματικά το περιβάλλον αν αλλάξει θα αφήσει κάποια κουσούρια αλλά το ξεπεράσω ( νομίζω ) 
Ναι φοβάμαι να μην πέσω γιατί έχει πολύ μαυρίλα εκεί και δεν το ελέγχω 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## [email protected]

Και όσο για το περιβάλλον χωρισμένη με ένα παιδί στο ίδιο σπίτι με τον μπαμπά και όλο του το σόι στην ίδια πολυκατοικία ! Με πεθερά παρεμβατική και κακια τέρμα !! Χωρίς να ενοχλώ σαν να μην υπάρχω ! Το ανακάτεμα της δεν υπάρχει ! Και όταν φτάνεις να το καταλάβεις και το λες κάνει σαν να μην έχει συμβεί τίποτα ! Ότι δεν καταλάβαινει τι λες ! 

Με αποκορύφωμα ο χαλβάς ο άλλος να πιστεύει μόνο τη μαμά !! Ενώ όλα γίνονται μπροστά στα μάτια του ! 

Γλιτώνω τη φυλακή και το δελτίο τον 8 από πραγματικό θαύμα 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jaded Future

Επικίνδυνο το πάνω.. όσο ενοχλητικό κι αν είναι το κάτω.
Έχεις κάνει και μανία? Παραισθήσεις, μεγάλες ιδέες κτλ? Ή μόνο υπομανίες?

Δεν κρύβω ότι ζηλεύω τώρα στα κάτω μου τα πάνω σου, αλλά από ότι έχω καταλάβει, όσο μεγαλύτερη η διακύμανση, τόσο μεγαλύτερο και το πέσιμο.. Για τα πάνω πρέπει να παίρνεις κάποιο αντιψυχωσικό (Abilify, Zyprexa κτλ) σε δόση σταθεροποίησης.
Ο στόχος είναι σε βάθος χρόνου να κάνεις ελάχιστες διακυμάνσεις και ήπιες.. και σιγά σιγά ίσως και να κόψεις το αντιψυχωσικό που είναι για τα πάνω.

----------


## [email protected]

Επικίνδυνο ναι ( αλλά μεταξύ μας και απολαυστικό κάποιες φορές )! Έχω κάνει μανία ναι το καλοκαίρι απ ότι κατάλαβα ! Μεγάλες ιδέες ναι καθόλου αίσθηση φόβου , μεγάλη και τρελή λίμπιντο , ύπνος 0 , ομιλία γρήγορη και ακατάσχετη ούτε εγώ ήξερα τι λέω ! 

Τα κάτω φοβάμαι τώρα γιατί ήταν καλά μέχρι τώρα ! Εδώ και κάτι μέρες σαν να πέφτω σιγά σιγά ! 

Το χειρότερο απ όλα νομίζω που βιώνω είναι ότι νιώθω ότι δεν με καταλαβαίνει κάνενας ! ( το εννοώ ) Το ζουν κ άλλοι αυτό ; Είναι γνώρισμα τις νόσου ;;

----------


## Jaded Future

Ρε΄συ, αυτό που κάνεις είναι πολύ επικίνδυνο.. Δεν κάνει να αφήνεις τη διπολική διαταραχή να εξελίσσεται χωρίς καμία φαρμακευτική αγωγή.
Κι εμένα μου αρέσει όταν έχω υπομανία, αλλά έχω κάνει και μανία και το αποτέλεσμα ήταν απόπειρα χωρίς να το καταλάβω όπως και κανείς άλλος..
Ο καθένας αντιδράει διαφορετικά στις διακυμάνσεις, βρες και πήγαινε συστηματικά σε κάποιον σοβαρό γιατρό. Πάρε την αγωγή σου, μόνο καλό θα σου κάνει. Μένεις Αθήνα?

----------


## [email protected]

Εστειλα ; Το αποθήκευσα δεν δείχνει αν έφυγε ! 
Ναι το γνωρίζω ότι είναι επικίνδυνο αλλά δεν μπορώ να εξηγήσω γιατί το κάνω ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## [email protected]

[[email protected];1016159]Εστειλα ; Το αποθήκευσα δεν δείχνει αν έφυγε ! 
Ναι το γνωρίζω ότι είναι επικίνδυνο αλλά δεν μπορώ να εξηγήσω γιατί το κάνω ! 


Πέρα από το ότι δεν εμπιστεύομαι αγωγη απ τους μέχρι σήμερα γιατρούς ! Είναι και μια γενική άρνηση 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jaded Future

Received..  :Embarrassment: 

Μάλλον γιατί σου αρέσουν τα ανεβάσματα.. στα πεσίματα τι κάνεις?? Πως την παλεύεις?

----------


## [email protected]

Δεν την παλεύω ! Ζορίζομαι και προσπαθω να είμαι ένταξη σε όλες τις ευθύνες απέναντι στο παιδί ! Τις υπόλοιπες ώρες απλά ξαπλώνω και στην καλύτερη περπατάω τα βράδια κάποιες ώρες ! 

Για καλή μου τύχη έχω κόψει και τις ουσίες χρόνια και με κόπο στην χειρότερη κανένα ποτήρι κρασί ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sonia

Εγώ μπορώ να μιλήσω μόνο απ΄έξω κι έξω απ΄τον χορό πολλά τραγούδια λέμε, αλλά θεωρώ ότι είναι σημαντικό στην διπολική να ακολουθείς αγωγή. Αν έχεις ξέρω κι εγώ διαβήτη και πρέπει να παίρνεις ινσουλίνη μια ζωή ή αν έχεις υπέρταση και πρέπει να παίρνεις χάπι για την υπέρταση, τι θα καταλάβεις με την άρνηση; Το πολύ πολύ να τα κοτσώσεις πριν την ώρα σου. Το ίδιο και στην διπολική που πρέπει μια ζωή να παίρνεις φάρμακα. Από εκεί και πέρα επειδή ο κάθε οργανισμός αντιδρά διαφορετικά, θέλει χρόνο να δεις τι αγωγή και τι δοσολογία σου ταιριάζει και φυσικά μπορεί κατά καιρούς να αλλάζεις δοσολογία ή αγωγή σε συνεργασία με τον γιατρό ανάλογα με άλλους παράγοντες. Τον πρώτο καιρό ιδίως βοηθάει να σε βλέπει και ψυχολόγος και ψυχίατρος παράλληλα.

Εγώ έχω φίλη που έχει διαγνωστεί πάνω από 10 χρόνια με διπολική, ταλαιπωρήθηκε τον πρώτο ένα-ενάμιση χρόνο αρκετά μέχρι να βρει κατάλληλο γιατρό κτλ, αλλά από τότε σε γενικές γραμμές είναι μια χαρά. Το λίθιο ξέρει ότι πρέπει να το παίρνει μια ζωή, τουλάχιστον έτσι μου έχει πει. Κάθε περίπου 2 μήνες κάνει εξετάσεις αίματος να ελέγχει και τα επίπεδα λιθίου στο αίμα και το έχει πάρει απόφαση ότι η διπολική τα έχει κι αυτά... Για αυτό που ρώτησες είχε πάρει 7-8 κιλά περίπου τότε, έχασε περίπου τα μισά, μόλις πάει να ξεφύγει προσέχει πιο πολύ την διατροφή της. Την έχει συμβουλεύσει κι η ψυχίατρος σε αυτό, ποια φαγητά είναι συμβατά με τα χάπια, ποια όχι, να αποφεύγει αναψυκτικά κι ότι έχει ανθρακικό κτλ... Οι περισσότεροι γιατροί επιμένουν ότι τα φάρμακα άντε να σου προσθέσουν 10 κιλά το πολύ, το ξέρω κι από την ενδοκρινολόγο μου αυτό. Κάποιοι που λένε ότι βάλανε 30-40 κιλά από τα φάρμακα κάτι κάνουν λάθος στην διατροφή τους.

----------


## [email protected]

Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο ! Δεν έχω σταματήσει να ψάχνω γιατρό και γνωρίζω ότι είναι Επικίνδυνο αυτό που κάνω!

Έχω και εγώ όμως μία φίλη που είχε διάγνωση διπολικής και έπαιρνε τσάμπα λίθιο 10 χρόνια!! Μέχρι που άλλαξε γιατρό !! 

Στα ψυχιατρικά τα πράγματα δεν είναι ποσό απλά για μενα !! Μεχρι να έχω εμπιστοσύνη στο γιατρό δεν μπορώ να ξεκινήσω φάρμακα ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Constantly curious

Υπάρχει το ενδεχόμενο να προσέχει κάποιος το παιδί σας για να βρεις καλό ψυχιατρο; και εκτός από τον ψυχιατρο έναν καλό θεραπευτη; Κατανοώ τη δυσπιστία σου αλλά δεν σου δημιουργεί σοβαρό πρόβλημα στην σχέση σου; Όταν εκδηλώνεται ο θυμός εννοώ. Δεν θέλεις να ξεκινήσεις αγωγή για να μην σε αποκαλέσει το άμεσο περιβάλλον κάπως; το παιδί αντιλαμβανεται τις διακυμάνσεις σου; Είμαι σε αγωγή έχω διάγνωση διπολικής και δεν θα ρίσκαρα να χάσω τον έλεγχο διακοπτοντας την αγωγή. Επίσης όλοι οι ψυχίατροι ακούνε συστήνουν αγωγή και λένε τα λέμε σε ένα μήνα γιατί τοτε ο/η ασθενής μπορεί να μιλήσει για την αγωγή και τα αποτελέσματα.

----------

